# Empfehlung für Brüstenlose Motor mit Profinet / EA / Ethernet gesucht



## Softi79 (6 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wir setzen aktuell Dunkermotoren mit EA-Schnittstelle ein z.B. BG45 Drehmoment [FONT=&quot]13.1 - 25 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ncm / 24V ...
Kann mir jemand noch andere Lieferanten nennen die in diesem Leistungsbereich Antrieb mit integrierter Elektronik haben? 
JVL habe ich noch gefunden, aber sonst ist es in dem Bereich glaub ziemlich Mau.

Was nutz Ihr für kleine Transportbänder? Kleiner FU im Schaltschrank oder gibt es auch Bürstenlose Gleichstrommotoren mit Externer Elektronik...? Wobei mir Integriert lieber wäre, im Schaltschrank ist eh nie genug Platz und die Abwärme ist auch nicht gering...

Vorab Danke für eure Tipps,....

Gruß Softi
[/FONT][h=1][/h]


----------



## Softi79 (6 Juli 2018)

Noch ein paar ergänzende Infos
Der Antrieb sollte per Profinet und Ethernet (PC) gesteuert werden können.
Bisher nutzen wir Siemens Analogmodule um die Antriebe per IO und 0-10V zu steuern, aber die ET200 und die 1500 Analogmodule finde ich einfach zu teuer, deshalb lieber per Ethernet und / oder per Profinet....

Gruß Softi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2018)

Mir würde da folgende Hersteller einfallen 
Dunkermotore 24-48V
SEW mit angebauten Metronix Regler 48V
Schneider mit Metronix Regler 48 - 230V


----------



## Softi79 (7 Juli 2018)

Mir scheint es so als ob es echt keine großen Alternativen zu Dunker gibt, grundsätzlich sind wir mit den Antrieben auch zufrieden, doch leider gibt es die BG45 Baureihe nicht mit Profinet und Ethernet IP....
Oder kommen in Zukunft Trommelmotoren oder Torquemotoren ?

Gruß Softi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2018)

bei den stichwort Trommelmotoren oder Torquemotoren fällt mir ein das SEW da etwas neues hat:

https://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produk...m_fuer_leichtlastfoerdertechnik_ecdrives.html


----------



## RogerSchw85 (8 Juli 2018)

Interroll müsste man in diesem Zusammenhang auch erwähnen.


----------



## nordkap30 (8 Juli 2018)

Hallo,

zu den SEW ECD Drives. Ein Controller kann 2 Motore und 4 Eingänge. Die Controller können auch eigene Programme tragen, benötigen also nicht unbedingt eine übergeordnete SPS


----------



## Freezer86 (29 November 2018)

schau mal bei miControl


----------



## ostermann (4 Dezember 2018)

miControl hat viel Erfahrung mit Dunker Motoren. Soweit ich weiss, haben die früher auch die Elektronik für Dunker geliefert.

Kommen evtl. auch Schrittmotore in Frage? Drehzahlsteuerung über Analogwert könnte ich anbieten. Modbus über IP gibt es auch, demnächst wahrscheinlich auch ProfiNet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Heinileini (4 Dezember 2018)

Da hat die Zensur aber beide Augen zugedrückt, statt das Thema zu beanstanden!


----------



## Aleks0209 (19 Juli 2019)

Interroll bietet Kombination aus Motoren und Steuerungen die Profinet, Ethernet-Ip und EtherCat on board haben. Neu ist die Can-Open Schnittstelle bei den Motoren, so das man Daten direkt aus dem Motor auslesen kann (z.B. Temp, Drehmoment oder Lebensdauer- und Gesundheitsampeln) für vorbeugende Wartung. Auch neu sind Motoren uns Steuerungen mit 48V Spannung und Motoren in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen 20W, 35W und 50W.


----------

